# Five reasons why you're totally crazy if you aren't growing your



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Five reasons why you're totally crazy if you aren't growing your own food*


Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047998_home_gardening_food_preparedness_self_reliance.html#ixzz3Lz8B9NKu




*#4) Growing your own food supports self-reliance and preparedness*

You probably already know our world is headed for some extraordinary challenges ahead. Political strife, social chaos, weather radicalization and even prospects of war are all very real risks throughout the world. When regions are destabilized, *food supplies are almost immediately wiped out* or seriously disrupted.

Having the ability to grow your own food provides protection from the unexpected. While riots or war can wreak havoc on supplies of traditional grocery store foods, they usually have no negative effect at all on home gardens and a home food supply. Even better, if you've practiced the skills of growing food, harvesting food, saving seeds and nurturing healthy soils, those skills are immediately applicable no matter what scenario comes your way.

Ask yourself this question: If the food trucks stop delivering to the grocery stores, would you rather find yourself standing in a government food line, or popping open a jar of home-canned salsa that you grew yourself? Care to guess which food is healthier?
Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047998_home_gardening_food_preparedness_self_reliance.html#ixzz3Lz8ZlhmD
​

​


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I litterally have no idea how anyone can go to the grocery store for all their food- we make a decent salary- but if I had to buy all our food at the store- wow- I would be having my electric turned off!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> I litterally have no idea how anyone can go to the grocery store for all their food- we make a decent salary- but if I had to buy all our food at the store- wow- I would be having my electric turned off!



i hear ya....i was at store early this a.m. picking up a couple items i am trying out and puttered around looking at prices....goodness me...i was shocked at price jumps the last bit.

i am trying to double my efforts in production and expand on certain items starting this year.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one thing i am doing and it takes awhile....i am going to sprout oody gobs of asparagus seed i have in storage....i want to put in at least 300 crowns....they are one of the top producers at a very lean time of year for daily needs...spring. between them and a 30 day kale called spring kale in a raised bed i can be eating in no time while others are only thinking of gardening.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Even my sister, who lived in a high rise, grew tomatoes and herbs on her balcony and my nephew had a roof garden in downtown San Francisco.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

elkhound said:


> one thing i am doing and it takes awhile....i am going to sprout oody gobs of asparagus seed i have in storage....i want to put in at least 300 crowns....they are one of the top producers at a very lean time of year for daily needs...spring. between them and a 30 day kale called spring kale in a raised bed i can be eating in no time while others are only thinking of gardening.


What variety of asparagus elk?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bowdonkey said:


> What variety of asparagus elk?



mary washington is what i have planted and harvest seed and its spreading on it own too....but i have a quart jar of seed i acquired in a giant seed purchase and its an unknown...it was labeled asparagus.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*****


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i like items you just leave alone for most part and just harvest...asparagus is so easy...i weed it once a year and clean it off in winter..thats it.....i am working on getting ramp beds too....it all adds up.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Where would one find ramps to plant?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You're preaching to the choir, Brother Elkhound....





















(Beef...have to quarter, can't handle halves)










One of our canning pantries:










(Hogs....CAN handle halves)










Jar storage for empty quarts:











One deer:










Processing canned bacon:










New potatoes:










One way we use bulk hamburger:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I try to plant a few every year, but due to work schedule it doesn't always happen. I usually prep the soil one year and plant the next. Planted Purple Passion last year. I got several beds spread out on my property and public lands. Absolutely no idea how many. Mine is also one of the Washington sisters. I try to mulch heavy in the fall and add a dose of wood ash. Also salt the edges of beds and hills. This can backfire as the deer really go for this. I'm beginning to think summer may be the best time to salt. I never salt the crowns of young plants and only a little on mature ones. There ya have it. Make sure to plant a few in a remote area. I'll appreciate it if I'm ever on the move. LOL! A couple more things, I dump a 5 gal pail of compost in the bottom of a hole and then mix in a bucket or two of sand. My asperagus has always been planted on a hill in this low country I now live in. Drainage is a real issue. Back in the hill country of WI that was never an issue. But I won't walk a mile to a sandy area to plant asperagus like my grandparents did. I prefer to import sand. My grandparents passed away in the 80's but we still harvest asperagus from beds they planted. Another thing I do is add oyster shells to the dirt. About an ice
cream pail full. Back in WI, it was limestone off the road. The county will never miss it! Asperagus does best in 
an alkaline environment. I have asperagus hills here that are only a couple spindly stalks after 5-6 years. A 
different hill 3 feet away will be putting out stalks like crazy. I believe it's a ph problem, but not positive, I've 
always flown by the seat of my pants. Just some things to keep in mind. You'll want alot of asperagus, like 
everything else, try to keep the upkeep to a minimum. Heck if I had a neighbor like elk, I'd never plant any, just 
raid his patch!


















feet away will be going like gang busters. All planted the same year, same bag of roots.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

TnAndy, VERY IMPRESSIVE! :thumb: Very nice set up


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

elkhound said:


> *i hear ya....i was at store early this a.m. picking up a couple items i am trying out and puttered around looking at prices....goodness me...i was shocked at price jumps the last bit*.


Elk,

If you were to go the store more often than once every ten years you will not be as shocked!!! 

Just saying.... 

TRellis


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

belladulcinea said:


> Where would one find ramps to plant?


I used to find them growing wild in the mountains when I lived there, but since being on the coast I have not seen any.

Here is one place where you can order some plants, but I am not too sure how they will do in Oklahoma.

http://www.asparagusgardener.com/ramps.html

TRellis


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tnandy is the measuring stick for us all....lol...when he talks everybody should listen....hes a 1%....as far as preaching survival goes...well i am a sunday school teacher....you are the pope !!!!!....roflmao


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I love asparagus but it makes my pee stink awful. Afraid to use a public urinal in spring. I started seed in the greenhouse from an all male hybrid almost ten years ago. Then planted outside. I have had a little winterkill over the years but still get more than we can eat fresh.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

postroad said:


> I love asparagus but it makes my pee stink awful. *Afraid to use a public urinal in spring*.


Do not worry too much about that. I have read that only about 20% of the world's population can actually smell what you and I smell. 

http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/features/why-pee-smells-funny-eat-asparagus

Ok... this link says it depends on which study you believe. :facepalm:

My point is that not everyone can smell it. Feel free to pee!!!

TRellis


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

belladulcinea said:


> Where would one find ramps to plant?




i bought an ounce here and gathered transplants from the wild from the only patch in my area on friends property.he has a patch you wouldnt believe.first year i transplanted they bloomed and made seed.but it takes 2 years for seed to come up or rather the 18 months of going through 2 winters.

i searched and searched the net and i did find one tiny tid bit once from a grower on how they force them...but i am yet to try it out.

_*Germination:* Sow seeds just below moist soil surface at 70F for 1 month. Move to 30F for 1 month, then bring back to 60F.


http://www.prairiemoon.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1


http://www.everwilde.com/store/Allium-tricoccum-WildFlower-Seed.html


for some on reason 1 oz through ebay store is less than half going through their website...get it while ya can....1oz is 1900 seeds aprox.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Oz-Wild-L...857?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d3dbd331
_


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

p.s. i hope tnandy and myself visually inspire others to do what they can.be it a few flower pots of herbs or gardens by the acres or field full of livestock or harvesting from the wilds....you can do it !!!


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

elkhound said:


>


That is a nice, big-bodied buck. One does not see very many deer of that size around here. I may have to come up to BARSOOM next year for a little archery hunting. 

TRellis


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mature oak timber producing acorns and simple food plots


spike


skinned








they can grow bigger






then you can get serious...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

p.s. i got elk on opposite side of my county now...i cant wait...one day...i will be eating morels and elk tenderloin and fresh asparagus...all from my own property...now thats advanced living !!!!!!!!!!! i cant hardly wait...dreams do come true.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

kennebecs





dont know how accurate my chepo scales are...but i use what i got.





red pontiacs


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Elkhound- you have inspired me in ways you can not fathom!
TNandy- thank you for posting picks- 

5 yrs ago- I though that shopping loss leaders was how to live- 

now this weekend I went to the grocery store- to wander- all I needed was milk- I purchased sharp cheese- but- I have a culture in the fridge to try Christmas break- I need CHEESE lol- 
it is my next project- right now I am trying Water Kefir-

I grown my own veggies- I dehydrate- I can- I barter- I make sourdough- I learned to sew and crochet- 
the amount of knowledge I have gained is insane!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks elkhound!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Every time you post one of these thread, I get inspired, and HUNGRY! Elk, darlin', I tell ya, it's killin' me!!! 

TnAndy, I am also inspired when I see your set up, especially your pantry stores.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Alright Elk. You showed us the deer so now show us the outfit you made with those hides.... I've got some rabbits ready to move to the freezer and need someone to teach me how to tan the hides.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Inspiring folks is a needed skill. Seems like we have become single faceted.

I am a nurses ....not a farmer I must buy my food
I am a fireman not a plumber I must hire one to fix my sink.

Having a specialty should not limit us. If we are breathing we best be learning.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Every time you post one of these thread, I get inspired, and HUNGRY! Elk, darlin', I tell ya, it's killin' me!!!
> 
> TnAndy, I am also inspired when I see your set up, especially your pantry stores.


Me, too, TNAndy. Very impressed. I also love how tidy and organized everything is!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I started my new Sourdough on Sunday- named him Saul  

Started activating Water Kefir grains on Sunday too- 
can't wait to try- 

I am really interested in the whole fermented drinks and sourdough stuff-


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

FarmChix said:


> Me, too, TNAndy. Very impressed. I also love how tidy and organized everything is!


That's my wife's influence. If you saw my shop, you'd think different.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

theres a bunch of folks on here thats got it going on too...forerunner,myheaven,postroad,becka03,7thswan,arnie,wendy,lorichristie just to name but a few off top of my head.......yall can post a few pics too....iffinya wanna....we like pictures ya know.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

elkhound said:


> theres a bunch of folks on here thats got it going on too...forerunner,myheaven,postroad,becka03,7thswan,arnie,wendy,lorichristie just to name but a few off top of my head.......yall can post a few pics too....iffinya wanna....we like pictures ya know.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

All of these things and MORE I have learned here on HT- Sourdough Starter- to Sourdough Bread and Pizza- Crocheting- Sewing help so I have napkins from scrap fabric- free from Craigslist- Using Cast Iron- Canning-even our own homemade ketchup- to a gift of my own personal craftspace from my boys with items we had in the house already!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

The Shelves were not filled as DH did this and had to still move the jars to them


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

elkhound said:


> ...
> Ask yourself this question: If the food trucks stop delivering to the grocery stores, would you rather find yourself standing in a government food line, or popping open a jar of home-canned salsa that you grew yourself? Care to guess which food is healthier?


We would get caught-up in the mess a little as my Dw works in a grocery store. However we try to produce most of what we consume. I sell the surplus in a Farmer's Market, so we will be okay.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know, if it gets that bad it might be a good idea to stand in line once in a while. Just to "be.seen".


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

terri9630 said:


> I don't know, if it gets that bad it might be a good idea to stand in line once in a while. Just to "be.seen".



I don't have a cow yet- so I need to hit the local dairy for that- but - I have powdered milk 

my dog has a sensitive belly- and can only eat Kibbles and Bits- I know the cheapest freaking brand LOL- but it is all she can tolerate!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I like to have meat that's alive here. It can be turned into a freezer full. This is one of four freezers. It only has rabbits & chickens in it. 
I have hens for eggs. I raise cornish cross to butcher. I also have goats for milk. Not milking right now & I am spending $25-$30 a week just on milk, so the girls pay for themselves when they are in milk. I have 6 does due the beginning of February.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> You're preaching to the choir, Brother Elkhound....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very very nice!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

You could always go fishing, find an area thick with these guys and you'd only have to "fish" once a month or so.....

https://fbcdn-video-k-a.akamaihd.ne..._=1418873143_0a659cc4a83331d3dce09cf809e37333


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Seeing all these pics has me already thinking about my gardening here (!!!). This first year, I only gardened in pots, but next year... We will have an established annual garden area, then permaculture incorporating a line of trees and likely another area besides. Last year (2013), I canned in excess of 400 jars, which included crab, salmon, venison, chicken, ham, turkey, soups, sauces, vegetables, fruits, mushrooms, etc... Since there are just of us, we still have plenty for the Winter!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

To those of you who are living alone or with just your spouse, what on earth do you do with all the excess food? I know you can "can it", but even so, one may not be able to eat 100 jars of corn in a year, plus a 100 jars of green beans, etc.

I quit gardening on a large scale when my children left home since it was just me. I found I was growing food to just give it away (and sometimes couldn't even get people to come get it!) or it went to waste.

Now I "garden" on my patio, growing tomatoes, etc. for my DH and I. When he passes, it will again be just me and I can't see having a large garden for just one person.

On the other hand, I am a gardener extraordinaire when I put my mind to it and can raise enough on a small plot to feed a bunch of people and I love to garden.

Just curious as to what you do with all the "extras?"


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

sidepasser said:


> To those of you who are living alone or with just your spouse, what on earth do you do with all the excess food? I know you can "can it", but even so, one may not be able to eat 100 jars of corn in a year, plus a 100 jars of green beans, etc.
> 
> ... Just curious as to what you do with all the "extras?"


We want to produce around 80% of what we consume. Each farm product we make; fruits, veggies, herbs, meat, syrup, etc, we want to produce enough to last us a year [harvest-to-harvest]. So that is how much we can.

The extra we market.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I only plant a few things. Nothing to can or freeze. It is fun to see things grow. It is eaten now or given away anyway. Usually the harvest is carried away from the ranch in a Playschool cooler with the little blue ice blocks to keep things cool and crisp until they get to wherever.

Picture a deep layer of spinach, a layer of sugar snap peas and topped off with a few strawberries. Almost a beautiful tasty salad.

Love these pictures. Good work all.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

We have a large family but even we cannot eat everything we grow. We sell three markets a week during the season. Also sell some transplants from the greenhouse and do apple pressing in fall. We use the money for things we do not produce and for inputs etc.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Come planting time if we still have large amounts of something on the shelf/freezer then we will either not plant it or plant less of it and then try something new, or more of something we are low on. This year I did share some of our "extras" with a friend who has been struggling but usually I keep everything as the preservatives make my daughter sick.

I just went to check the garden, my celery is almost 4 inches tall again. I read somewhere that if you don't pull the roots but cut a bit above ground level it will grow back. It is, even with our freezing temps at night. That 25* didn't seem to bother it at all.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I do have alot extra, and would share if there was someone...So, I chop and freeze for the dogs. Extras of all kinds can go to my rabbits. Chickens eat alot and our cows too. I'm a gardener 1st and even if I didn't preserve eveything I get my hands on, I'd still garden.It's my connection with the earth that has lead me down the path of useing my own hands to provide for myself/family.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Reading this thread is making me feel awfully inadequate. Despite my efforts, I am never as squared away as you all. The pictures are awesome, guess I will have to try a bit harder. Great job folks!

KB


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't feel bad. We're not nearly as squared away as we seem. Or I'm not anyway. If my pantry looked like some of those pictured my family would think I'd been replaced with a alien.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I'm way ahead on meat . I got 15 turkeys and a 500lb Berkshire barrow that need to go somewhere soon. I cant afford to kill a steer when he will bring 3.50 lb at the sale barn. 

I really need to focus on the veggies this spring.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

TripleD said:


> Well I'm way ahead on meat . I got 15 turkeys and a 500lb Berkshire barrow that need to go somewhere soon. I cant afford to kill a steer when he will bring 3.50 lb at the sale barn.
> 
> I really need to focus on the veggies this spring.


It's been quite awhile sinse we've eaten our own beef. We ship everything, the auctioneer even comes here to the farm to see if he wants to buy it for himself first. We eat the venison that feeds off of our hay fields.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I always put up enough for 2 years because you never know when you will have a bad year.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wendy said:


> I always put up enough for 2 years because you never know when you will have a bad year.


That is what we do now- I have been finishing up Tomato Sauce from '12 since this yr we didn't have many tomatoes

But since we can like crazy the stuff that comes in heavily -we do not have to purchase store stuff- 
last yr we froze all the green beans- this yr we canned over 70 quarts- I think close to 80 some- enough for green beans at least once a week and a few to spare for my Mom-


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Wendy said:


> I always put up enough for 2 years because you never know when you will have a bad year.



That is our thinking as well....either a bad crop year (drought, pests, diseases), or a bad personal health year.

And if you raise a pig or two, nothing ever gets totally wasted....if it (fruits/veggies) gets more age on it than we're comfortable with, it goes in the pig bucket.

Stored food is better than money in the bank.


Supper tonight is roast pork, sweet potatoes, green beans and stewed apples. All raised here.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

If'n I were to post pictures you all would see the cobwebs and dust!!! 
I admit to weeds in my garden and a lawn that needs mowing in the good weather, too.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't ever cann for just one year. Every year is so diffrent, there is just no way to know if next spring my fruit trees will get hit with a spring frost.Caught blight on my tomatoes because Dh bought me home a new type from a big box store-no tomatoes that year, I was appaled I had to buy them! Tomatoes used to be 3.00 a bushel , What happened! This year, I only planted specialty potatoes and a whole mess of sweet potatoes. They did great, but nothing I did would let me keep them in storage,so took the hit and cut them up canned and froze what I could. Dh hurt his knee at work, 1 surgery,the doc. messed that up,so another one. Then he broke both feet at the same time. It's always something, that's life. Sure is better to have too much than not enough. I've taken all my canned fruit-when I had a windfall from my orchard-threw it in a blender and made fruit leather,then canned the fresh. Sure I've planted too much and tryed many diffrent things that dh is not going to ever like-he's always going to prefer Hinze katsup and open pit bbq, he just is that way about some things. I can't let it bother me, his Mom was a horrible cook, so he is just picky a bit on some things-(do not ever ever tell him that I put mayo or sour cream in my world famious Tater salad). Now me, if I was to live alone, I would probably never eat off a plate ever again-open jar, and shovel away. I lived for many years writeing down everything I ate,calories,measureing my body,reading lables ect. Food is for your body,not your mouth-but my mouth is much happier likeing what I eat.

ps. our neighbor came over a bit ago, brought a bag of venison loin,jerky,sasuage. He says my daughter needs a Hat(before Christmas), I said ,I'll sure try , I've made 3 & 3/4 quilts ,got the last bit to go. He says do you want a deer, I said sure, he says, I quater it up for you. I almost wanted to get out my hat I made for myself and just hand it over....


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Swiss chard is a "plant it and forget it" type of plant.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

edjewcollins said:


> Swiss chard is a "plant it and forget it" type of plant.


I have tried so hard to like swiss chard and I can not do it!!! I have fixed it so many ways to Sunday LOL- and I can not stand it! 
I love Kale though and that is a pretty much plant and forget it- I still have 8 growing and after all the freezing rain- they are still good to go- 

I started my first rise of 'Saul' in the oven for sourdough-

oldest is home from college for break and I told him I was gonna bake bread tomorrow- he said " oh I love Sally" Sally is what I named my starter last Spring when I first tried- I told him well- this is Saul- LOL- and he said "whatever I love your bread- I can't wait"


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

My favorite way to use swiss chard is to make Swiss chard lasagna. I use a spinach lasagna recipe and just sub the spinach with swiss chard. 
Another way I use it: sometimes I mix the chard and kale together and wilt it. Add cooked, browned ham and black beans, along with a little brown sugar. A nice meal on a cold night.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

An '09 jar of sauerkraut topping a pork roast in the crockpot right now. We can everything we can grow every year 'cause seems something always fails. Like late frost last year taking out most of the hoped for apple crop. But still have last two years of sauce on the shelf.

I predict food and water will be the new wealth. Your silver and gold won't be buying my bushels of stored potatoes anytime soon...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I am in awe of some of what you folks produce. My garden area is poor soil and I don't get much yield. If I went down under the hill, I could do better soil, but would have no way to water in dry periods, and I keep having dry periods.

I look at my yields and wonder how my GG grandparents grew enough to survive and feed 9 kids. They were for sure better at it than I am.
Ed


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

whiterock said:


> I am in awe of some of what you folks produce. My garden area is poor soil and I don't get much yield. If I went down under the hill, I could do better soil, but would have no way to water in dry periods, and I keep having dry periods.
> 
> I look at my yields and wonder how my GG grandparents grew enough to survive and feed 9 kids. They were for sure better at it than I am.
> Ed


It was probably 9 kids worth of labor.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

whiterock said:


> I am in awe of some of what you folks produce. My garden area is poor soil and I don't get much yield. If I went down under the hill, I could do better soil, but would have no way to water in dry periods, and I keep having dry periods.
> 
> I look at my yields and wonder how my GG grandparents grew enough to survive and feed 9 kids. They were for sure better at it than I am.
> Ed


Build some raised beds, add good soil and compost. Then after seedlings come up ,mulch heavly. You would be supprised how moist it stays under the mulch as they get bigger it shades the soil too. I plant close together, that helps. The plants can handle that because the good soil can provide enough.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mutti said:


> an '09 jar of sauerkraut topping a pork roast in the crockpot right now. We can everything we can grow every year 'cause seems something always fails. Like late frost last year taking out most of the hoped for apple crop. But still have last two years of sauce on the shelf.
> 
> I predict food and water will be the new wealth. Your silver and gold won't be buying my bushels of stored potatoes anytime soon...


amen!!!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

elkhound said:


> p.s. i hope tnandy and myself visually inspire others to do what they can.be it a few flower pots of herbs or gardens by the acres or field full of livestock or harvesting from the wilds....you can do it !!!


Indeed you _all_ are an inspiration!


----------



## rockyriver (Nov 23, 2014)

elk, 
I think you are more than a ss teacher.. 
how about a bishop? 
congrats to you and tnandy both!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

tab said:


> If'n I were to post pictures you all would see the cobwebs and dust!!!
> I admit to weeds in my garden and a lawn that needs mowing in the good weather, too.


Admitting the problem is the first step toward changing it, lol!


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

We just use swiss chard like we'd use spinach.


----------

